# IEEE 1394 (firewire) Help



## gamer210 (Aug 7, 2006)

I just bought a new digital camcorder with a DV link on it.  My case has a firewire plug (6 pin), but my motherboard doesn't have a 1394 header.  I don't have any spare PCI slots, so buying a card is out of the question.  Does anybody have any suggestions?  I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 8, 2006)

hmmm....

the only way i know to get it is to buy a pci card. theres no such thing as a usb->firewire thingy that i know of. hmm.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

yea, unfortunately i don't think usb to firewire available.  if you have a sound card, you could replace that with a diferent sound card that has firewire (a lot of them do)

otherwise.... idk


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 8, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> yea, unfortunately i don't think usb to firewire available.  if you have a sound card, you could replace that with a diferent sound card that has firewire (a lot of them do)
> 
> otherwise.... idk




*Sound card, or pci card.*

USB->firewire is not possible directly.


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 8, 2006)

do you have a USB card? replace it with a USB/FW card for a 2 in 1 deal..


----------



## gamer210 (Aug 8, 2006)

My board only has 2 PCI slots.  I have my X800 w/ Silencer that takes up the pci slot beneath PCI-E.  Under that Is my SB Audigy 4.  I have an open PCI-E 1x, but I've only found a few of them, and they are relatively expensive.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

the only option i see for you is a different mobo that has 1394, or replace your sb with one that has 1394


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dump the Audigy 4 and get the Audigy 2ZS as it has a firewire port and an internal header I believe.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

you cuold get a usb soundcard and then as if by magic a pci slot opens up or you could just use the intigrated stuff it is not really all that bad anymore


----------



## slickman (Aug 16, 2006)

*confused motherboard?*

I got a firewire port built into my PC and whenever i plug in my camera via firewire, my PC dont detect anything. i go to device manager and it reports that the thing is enabled and there are no problems, but if that were the case i wont have any problem. i get the bios for my computer and the driver for the firewire port updated from the technical support page for my PC still it doesnt work. i go to my friends house to check if it my camera and cable work. i plug it into his and it detects instantly. there was no difference appart from computers.

any1 got advice 4 dis problem?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 16, 2006)

is firewire enabled in bios and in the jumpers (read your manual)


----------



## slickman (Aug 17, 2006)

yh da firewire is enabled in da bios setup page dats y it shows up in da network connections
but i dont know wot ur on about wen u talk bout da jumpers, tell me bout dem plz

maybe dat might b da solution


----------

